# Battle of Britain



## report2me4 (Oct 2, 2006)

I have just been watching the movie battle of britain, which brings to mind a documentary which was on TV a while ago. This stated that a significant number of pilots where on/allowed leave during the campaign. I was wondering if anyone knows more about this aspect as it seeems to make a mockery of the "few" propaganda. Are there any good books on the subject?

Marty


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 2, 2006)

the RAF needed as many pilots as it could get so leave was very rare, however for moral and efficiency of course some had to be granted... what did happen however as a roatation system... squadrons would spend a couple of weeks in the thick of things in the south east, then a couple of weeks in a much quieter area up north so all squadrons were rested quite a bit in return for up to 6 sorties a day serving in the south east..........


----------



## report2me4 (Oct 3, 2006)

I wish i could remeber the name of the show, but it was definitly implying this wasnt R&R more like the authorities at the time didnt think there was as much of a crisis as has been made out since and were able to leave out dozens of pilots because they were not needed.


----------



## saltlakespitfire (Nov 26, 2006)

That show was absolute nonesense. The RAF fought the most distinguished air battle in history during that time and it fought against overwhelming odds. Does anyone need to be reminded of the German to Birtish aircraft ratio?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 26, 2006)

700+ (Grew to nearly 1000 during end of the Battle) : 2665 (1,260 bombers, 316 dive-bombers, 1,089 fighters)


----------

